
GNU Music and Songs - thaibeouu
https://www.gnu.org/music/
======
patrickaljord
I liked this one:

    
    
        Eleanor Rigby
        Sits at the keyboard and waits for a line on the screen
        Lives in a dream
        Waits for a signal
        Writing some code that will make the machine do some more
        Who is it for?
        
        All these lonely users, where do they all come from
        All these lonely users, where do they all belong
       
        Hacker Mackenzy
        Writing the code for a program that no one will run
        Its nearly done.
        Look at him working.
        Fixing the bugs late at night when there's nobody there 
        nobody cares.
    
        All these lonely users, where do they all come from
        All these lonely users, where do they all belong
        Ahhhh… look at all those lonely users…
        Ahhhh… look at all those lonely users…`

~~~
anc84
I wonder if that is some parody fair use or how else would they be able to use
it?

~~~
Freak_NL
Pastiches are protected as being fair use (or the local legal equivalent) in
most jurisdictions (and a good thing too!).

------
bloat
Though if GNU did actually run a music service, would it be as good as this?

[http://freemusicarchive.org/](http://freemusicarchive.org/)

~~~
weavie
Or if you like it a bit more psychedelic, there's always
[http://www.ektoplazm.com/](http://www.ektoplazm.com/) .

------
Fnoord
Thanks for sharing that link, I didn't know about it.

OpenBSD releases a song with artwork & lyrics with every release (ie. every 6
months) [1]. I pretty much lost track of it around 4.x or so. Back then they
were on-topic about something which happened through those 6 months in
relation to OpenBSD or their Open* projects (which may or may not be relevant
to non-OpenBSD users). Sometimes they were parodies. Not sure how it is these
days e.g. if quality has gone up or down but back then I thoroughly enjoyed
them. I hope you will enjoy them as well.

[1] [https://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html](https://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html)

~~~
Paianni
Quality is still good but lyrically they are all the same now. 5.2's 'Aquarela
do Linux' was probably the last aggressive song.

------
mhd
I remember the first two .au files I found on sunsite way back when: Linus
pronouncing Linux, and RMS singing the free software song in glorious 8khz.

I never cared much about filk, though.

~~~
sneak
jwz used to have that file linked as why-cooperation-with-rms-is-impossible.au

------
muraiki
Wrote this a while back: "My Functional Things"

    
    
      lazy semantics and lambda abstractions
      point-free in style and pure computation
      memoization gives simple caching
      these are a few of my functional things
    
      when the state bites
      when the C stings
      when impure is bad
      I simply remember my functional things
      and then I don't feel so bad

------
grkvlt
I suspect this is part of why some businesses find it hard to accept open
source and take it seriously. If these were hosted on some non-GNU page, that
would be fine, but the fact the organisation itself hosts them gives off a
very amateurish vibe, I think.

------
microtherion
For some reason, they're not linking to the death metal version of the free
software song: [https://www.jwz.org/hacks/rms-
deathmetal.mp3](https://www.jwz.org/hacks/rms-deathmetal.mp3)

------
mikegerwitz
Some of the songs link to the humor section. So while it has nothing to do
with music, I cannot resist the urge to share my favorite that has made me
burst into laughter many times over the years (sometimes during quiet work
hours). A virus called "Badtimes":

[https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/virus-
warning.html](https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/virus-warning.html)

------
snvzz
Similarly, from OpenBSD:
[https://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html](https://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html)

------
jdormit
The copyright for "Emacs vs vi" is held by... James Taylor?? Did he write it?

------
nvr219
Love it

